# Portable Sweeper Questions



## linycctitan

Hey guys. I am looking into adding lot sweeping to my menu of services. I already do the whole landscape/snow/power washing maintenance end of things and only have a few small to mid sized commercial accounts. I cannot at all justify spending big $$ on a dedicated unit so I have been investigating the Schwarze AAtach (skid or trailer unit) and the Victory T500. I am looking for some feedback on these units (price, productivity, reliability, maintenance issues, pros/cons, etc.). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

Sorry, I have no experiance on these units. The skid steer sweepers work well except they create a lot of dust at times. You could contract out the sweeping and just mark it up a bit.


----------



## linycctitan

I've thought about using a skid steer with a broom, but too many drawbacks in terms of efficiency and portability, as well as the dust factor. Also thought about subbing it out, but I don't like putting subs on my sites with names and stuff on their trucks for 2 reasons. 1) Even with a non-compete agreement signed, when the customer sees another name doing my work, it plants the seed that they can get a better deal going direct with someone. 2) I'd rather do it, even if that aspect just breaks even in the beginning, just to get the experience and open more doors for further expansion. Thanks for your comments though.


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

Some equipment dealers will also rent sweepers, then you could put on a temporary magnet with your name on it (vistaprint.com-you can get it for free). If your sweeping takes off then you could look into buying one. Just trying to throw out some ideas for you.


----------



## plowtime1

I personally wouldn't consider these units JMO
Although I would say a few Masco transferable air/vac units are a better solution especially for litter control; As to seasonal sand clean-up, I wouldn't us a skid w/attachment even if you have water.
Keep it simple and utilize a real sweeper truck, your customers want you, good price and efficiency; their not concerned the sub as long as he is insured. Heck, you saved them time for trying to find someone and even if they will show.


----------



## Dwan

I have had a working relationship with Victory and you won't find better people to work with. Support is A+.
If you call them they may even have a unit in your area that they will let you use to try out.

When Schwarze was owned by Mark Schwarze the service and parts availability was the same A+.
I have not heard the same sense it was sold.

As far as what piece of equipment to use? every job is different and every piece of equipment has it's place. only you can decide what is best for you. It would not be proper for me to suggest to you what piece of equipment to use unless I knew a lot more about your operation.


----------



## Bajak

I can't help with price or brands but I used to work with a company that did asphalt grinding. They used a bobcat with a sweeper that swept everything into a bucket and it could dump the debris straight into a dump truck. It worked really quick. If it could clean up chunks of asphalt I'm sure it would do the trick for you.


----------



## bank32

I have a 06 AAtech sweeper, it payed for it self and made enough off it to but 347i. To answer your question yes I like it. I keep it as a back up now, but will sell it for a good price. Al(267)716-6982.


----------

